# the new womens strap should look like this...



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

like this wwe divas strap. it looks more girly and more appropriate + it looks the part compared to the other ufc belts.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Why do you care what the belt looks like?


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Why do you care what the belt looks like?


idk i guess it just looks kind of lame she has the same belt as all the other male champions, they should have someone else design the womens championship belt. you know?


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Ridiculous.

And I suspect Ronda Rousey or any female fighter would be insulted that they should be given a more feminine looking belt.

They are UFC Champion like GSP, Silva, Jones et al.

They should be given the exact same belt.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The Strikeforce belt looks the same as the others, so I guess I'm just not seeing the point, Ronda isn't any different than any of the other Champs except for the fact she has a vagina and a set of tits. But all that said there's no way in hell I'd wear a belt that has a butterfly on it, Good God that thing is hideous. No wonder WWE sucks nowadays....


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

zarny said:


> Ridiculous.
> 
> And I suspect *Ronda Rousey or any female fighter would be insulted that they should be given a more feminine looking belt.*
> 
> ...


and why would they? they are girls after all wouldnt it be better for her to wear something that sets her apart from the pack than looking like all the other champs?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

... I expected something different.

Me and my dirty mind.





Anyway, I'm sure they will get the same design as the other divisions. And why wouldn't they, their title means as much as every other title. There's no use in opening the girls up for ridicule. Plus that thing looks like plastic (probably because it is).


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

OR


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

the bad guy 13 said:


> and why would they? they are girls after all wouldnt it be better for her to wear something that sets her apart from the pack than looking like all the other champs?


No, because it's an award for sport's achievement, not a Miss/Mister Beauty contest.


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> The Strikeforce belt looks the same as the others, so I guess I'm just not seeing the point, Ronda isn't any different than any of the other Champs except for the fact she has a vagina and a set of tits. But all that said *there's no way in hell I'd wear a belt that has a butterfly on it*, Good God that thing is hideous. No wonder WWE sucks nowadays....


haha ok, maybe not exactly the same butterfly design but something similar/girly.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Why don't we just get everyone different belts so we can set everyone apart. A variety of size and colors that reflect both the size of the fighters and the importance of their divisions. JDS can have a solid gold belt but Mighty Mouse must have one made of aluminum.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

the bad guy 13 said:


>


That thing looks like it has syphillis. 

The belt, not the woman.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

The new girly belt should be put in place along with the 'women must fight topless rule'.

It'll definitely make the division more interesting.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

the bad guy 13 said:


> and why would they? they are girls after all wouldnt it be better for her to wear something that sets her apart from the pack than looking like all the other champs?



They would be offended because they don't want to be treated any different because they are girls.

Female fighters have had to and continue to fight for respect and acceptance.

Being set apart from the pack is like saying you're a champ...but not a real champ like the guys. 

It certainly isn't what elite female athletes are looking for.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

This thread is as pointless as woman's pubes.


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

M.C said:


> The new girly belt should be put in place along with the *'women must fight topless rule'.*
> 
> It'll definitely make the division more interesting.


or they can do a bra and panties match.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

the bad guy 13 said:


> or they can do a bra and panties match.


Or they can punch eachother in the face and you can find more attractive women on the internet doing various slutty acts that float your boat. They are fighters.


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

Ludinator said:


> This thread is as pointless as woman's pubes.



your post is pointless.


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Or they can punch eachother in the face and you can find more attractive women on the internet doing various slutty acts that float your boat. They are fighters.



it was a joke, dont get so butthurt you elitist.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

the bad guy 13 said:


> haha ok, maybe not exactly the same butterfly design but something similar/girly.




You still miss the point.

Giving female champs something "girly" is demeaning.

They want to be treated as fighters; not as girls.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

the bad guy 13 said:


> it was a joke, dont get so butthurt you elitist.


Butthurt? I laugh at ignorance, it doesn't offend me. I seriously doubt you give two shits about women's MMA.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

the bad guy 13 said:


> your post is pointless.


No this thread is. A woman's belt seriously?, shall we turn the cage pink and have them get there hair and makeup done before they come down.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I laugh at the people who actually take this thread seriously.

It's very clearly a joke thread, these kind of threads are made for all sorts of different topics.

People need to lighten up around here, it was made for a chuckle obviously.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

M.C said:


> I laugh at the people who actually take this thread seriously.
> 
> It's very clearly a joke thread, these kind of threads are made for all sorts of different topics.
> 
> People need to lighten up around here, it was made for a chuckle obviously.


I personally think it was made by someone who has no interest in actual WMMA.


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I personally think it was made by someone who has no interest in actual WMMA.


while im really not interested in wmma im not against it but it was just an idea i had and wanted to hear other posters opinions on it. i didnt expect peeps to get serious or butt hurt over a topic that was really not meant for anyone to cry about.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

the bad guy 13 said:


> while *im really not interested in wmma *im not against it but it was just an idea i had and wanted to hear other posters opinions on it. i didnt expect peeps to get serious or butt hurt over a topic that was really not meant for anyone to cry about.


Thanks for confirming what I already knew. No one cried or got butt hurt. Unless you're mad about being ignorant on WMMA.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Thanks for confirming what I already knew. No one cried or got butt hurt. Unless you're mad about being ignorant on WMMA.


Yes, because not being interested in WMMA means you can't joke about it or have a light hearted thread that's not meant to be taken too seriously. :confused03:

Do you realize that people make fun of fighters/divisions all the time or post threads that aren't all that serious, does that mean we all don't know anything about any MMA at all?

That's nonsensical thinking you have going on right there.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

In the spirit of the "thread" I would support seeing the woman's belt looking exactly like the men's but maybe just some type of pink trim. Nothing offending or flashy, just something to differentiate it from the men's belts. Are we going to pretend that Ronda is not a woman and JDS is not a man? People get too jumpy around what is supposedly perceived as sexism or racism, etc. 

The point is that Ronda is a champ, and JDS is a champ. What the belt looks like is purely cosmetic and that's it.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

M.C said:


> Yes, because not being interested in WMMA means you can't joke about it or have a light hearted thread that's not meant to be taken too seriously. :confused03:
> 
> Do you realize that people make fun of fighters/divisions all the time or post threads that aren't all that serious, does that mean we all don't know anything about any MMA at all?
> 
> That's nonsensical thinking you have going on right there.


Yes it does according to him. I found out I know nothing about bellator and I can't criticize or question their fighters unlessnive seen every single mma fight.

In all honesty this isnt debatable. Women are lower then men and should be made to fight in lingerie with fluffy pillows and then they have to make out and make lunch for the entire audience.

I also think the belts should ve different depending on the race of the holder. White people get gold black people get fake gold with fake diamond and graffiti. Mexicans and all them get a green card belt. British get one made of teabags.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

The ONLY reason the UFC have decided to add a womens division in the first place is because of SEX APPEAL, that's really all there is to this entire thing. So yea, I'm inclined to agree with you.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Not going to lie I'm came in this topic expecting a picture of a belt with all kinds of kitchen utensils attached to it!


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

the bad guy 13 said:


> or they can do a bra and panties match.


...and they would be allowed to use pillows as weapons.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

This thread.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Granted I agree the modern UFC belts are kind of boring but it's their decision. The women's belt SHOULD NOT look like a WWE ripoff belt. Remember we want legitimacy, not flare and staging.


----------

